# I Think I Could Hear My Computer Laughing At Me



## Amerikaur (Feb 24, 2005)

My computer right now has a corruption that interferes with the local settings of several software programs that I use.  I need to send it in for repair, but I have been reluctant to due so because I am loathe to be without it.  

The other night, I was drove home from work in the snow in 30 degree (F) weather, which made for a long and icy commute.  

I started my computer, and my little WeatherBug software program running on the task bar reminded me that at 8PM it was 30 degrees.  I started to work on sone urgent matters, and while I did, the temperature started falling quickly.  When I finished the material, the temperature had fallen to 20 degrees.  

I took care of other things, did Simran, played with the cat and...dozed off.  I went in to shut down the computer - when I noticed that the taskbar said it was 5 degrees below zero!

5 below!!  We just went through an unusually ugly cold snap like that a few weeks ago!  I wasn't expecting it to return?   5 below zero means when I arrive home, the inside of my nose freezes just during the walk from the car to the door.  

I shuddered at the idea of greeting that kind of cold in the moring, and pondered over what to wear to work.  Then, I realized that somethng was odd...I wasn't feeling the bitter drafts that only show up in subzero weather.   With suspicion, I turned back to my computer.

The thermometer settings had switched over, by themselves,  to Metric.  

It was -5 degrees C, not -5 degrees F.  -5 C means it was still 20 degrees F.  Cold, yes, but not ugly.

I swear I heard laughter coming from the machine....


----------



## nsbuttar (Feb 24, 2005)

nuthing happens in the box automatically. Something causes it. If you dont know what has caused it, blame it on Mr. Gates.


----------



## Amerikaur (Feb 24, 2005)

Naturally, nothing happens automatically, ergo, the local settings corruption. It's a bit of a pain - so is being without any computing power at all :down: 

But, I will spare Mr. Gates. This time. 

This problem lies squarely with Mr. Dell.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Feb 24, 2005)

LOL! I hope no kiddie messes up with your computer, when you are not at home... hmmm...


----------



## Amerikaur (Feb 24, 2005)

LOL!  

A "kiddie", no, not a kiddie.  Not yet, anyway.    

A "kitty" though...hmm... that is possible.
 wonder if that kitty cat was after the Mouse again??  :rofl!!:


----------



## Arvind (Feb 25, 2005)

Amerikaur said:
			
		

> I wonder if that kitty cat was after the Mouse again?? :rofl!!:


That s a very calculated guess. just in case, you need some investigative services, feel free to get more details... lol :rofl!!:


----------



## Amerikaur (Feb 25, 2005)

LOL!!  Thanks so much for your offer!  Unfortunately, I know exactly what is causing it.  Its an XP profile corruption that was caused by some (ahem) physical damage to the laptop.  As a result, my local settings for a few profile-specific apps on two specific user profiles have gotten a bit...interesting, shall I say? :rofl!!: 

Hopefully by next week I'll either be at a point in my work where I won't have to be on the darn thing day and night and can mail it in...or...I'll at least be at a point where I can finagle someone else's laptop.


----------

